# MiG-29 Fulcrum vs General Dynamics F-16 Fighting Falcon



## Supermarine-SpitfireMkXIV (Aug 15, 2018)

I think the Fulcrum was worse.


----------



## Glider (Aug 15, 2018)

It's close but I give the Mig 29 a slight edge the reason being the helmet. 
When the wall came down the NATO allies had a shock when they realised that the Mig 29 had an HMD and a high off-boresight weapon giving it a significant advantage in close in engagements. As the F16 developed then it took the edge but in those earlier days I give it to the Mig 29


----------



## Supermarine-SpitfireMkXIV (Aug 15, 2018)

Glider said:


> It's close but I give the Mig 29 a slight edge the reason being the helmet.
> When the wall came down the NATO allies had a shock when they realised that the Mig 29 had an HMD and a high off-boresight weapon giving it a significant advantage in close in engagements. As the F16 developed then it took the edge but in those earlier days I give it to the Mig 29


Thank you for your vote


----------

